# SLR Buying advice



## panacea_amc (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello everyone,
To begin with I am absolutely raw regarding SLR. And so i need your help on this:

1. My budget is anything between 20K-30K.
2. I am more into panoramic shots, I use the android photosphere most often but am not intending to buy a fish eye lens. (*www.360cities.net/image/pano-20150131-070816)
3. I am not into zooming: am more interested in landscapes and near vision shots than clicking a bird situated in some distant tree.
4. I need a cam with very good focus.
5. Good battery support is also welcomed.

Please guide me to converge to some good models.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 25, 2015)

I dont think youve researched much on dslrs(not a bad thing,very common thing actually),Ill elaborate why

1. Best bet for that price is 1200D with 18-55mm,55-250mm,a good tripod
2.Panaromic shots in dslrs are highly manual much like the other dslr features,theres no predefined software to click panaromas
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=znT-kzOXf-A
3. 18-55mm is more than enough for it, but pls do buy the dual lens kit even if you dont want the 55-250mm,its an absolute steal at the price and buying it later will mean much more $$$
Next logical lens after you become familiar with dslrs is either 50mm prime or 17-55mm f2.8
4.first off "good focus" isnt something thats reliant on the camera,its purely on the lens
secondly kit lenses are sharp enough,prime lenses are sharpest but you should only buy one after getting used to the kit lens as prime lenses arent good as your only lens,most of the time youll end up using the widest lens-18-55mm
5.All dslrs have amazing battery life,Ive taken a whole tonne of shots on my 1200D during my 2 week trip to turkey and I only charged once in between because I wanted to be on the safe side

I suggest reading,watching videos etc before buying a dslr,dslrs arent for everyone , 
for some people , a point and shoot,high zoom or mirrorless might be a better purchase but nothing comes close to the results(provided you know what you are doing) of a dslr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2015)

if you are soo much into panoramas then I would suggest checking Sony DSLT or nex series which may have the panorama software and give you dslr like quality.
As kkn said even a 18-55 kit lens is enough for your purpose. Battery backup will be about 350-400 shot in general.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah nex series is a better alternative if you are looking for a pano strict camera. And if looking for a slr 12ooD is a great buy at 28k.


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2015)

OP, Request Mods to move this thread to camera section.

May be OP posted his thread in a wrong section so the reason for opening a new thread in camera section.

If you already have a smartphone or something, that will pretty much does the job. Are you really want to spend 30 grand for panorama? If you really want a DSLR, don't make Panorama as a dealbreaker. You can pretty much make far better one in post.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 25, 2015)

You don't know much (if anything at all) about SLRs, so just get any entry level mode, 1100D or something.

And as this post is in the mobile section, I can recommend you to get the LG G4. LG says it is a DSLR alternative. It certainly takes better shots than even high end SLRs.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 26, 2015)

either you are just kidding or you have no clue regarding dslrs and photography
G4 camera wont even come close to a decent point and shoot camera
the only phone cameras which come close to dslrs (close doesnt mean its an alternative at all) are Lumias and Xperias

as for 1100D,I dont think you know what you are talking about 
1100D is wayy obselete and was good for the price back in its day but even high zoom cameras,Mirrorless and cameras like RX100 have better features,sensors etc and even lens(18-55mm,55-250mm 1st gen has very very poor stability and image quality,Im teaching 2 of my friends photography on a 1100D and 600D both of which have the 1st gen versions of the lenses whereas I have the 2nd gen ones which I got with a 1200D,I pretty much compare results everyday and even on the same settings,accessories etc, there is a vast difference)


----------



## panacea_amc (Jun 26, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I dont think youve researched much on dslrs(not a bad thing,very common thing actually),Ill elaborate why
> 
> 1. Best bet for that price is 1200D with 18-55mm,55-250mm,a good tripod
> 2.Panaromic shots in dslrs are highly manual much like the other dslr features,theres no predefined software to click panaromas
> ...



Hey thanks a lot    [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] for the detailed input.
Most of what you wrote are bouncers to me!!
Right now what I want is a DSLR with the option of adding a fish eye lens later on (but not now).

I searched a little and came up with Nikon D3200(price 25k), read the reviews, they were good but some say that too much of a mega pixel might spoil the image.
You told about Canon 1200D(Rs 28.2 K). Flipkart says it comes with a zoom lens .
Nikon has 11 focus points as compared to cannon's 9.
(Nikon D3200 (Body with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR II Lens) DSLR Camera vs Canon EOS 1200D Kit (EF S18-55 IS II + 55-250 mm IS II): Compare Cameras: Flipkart.com)
# Why do I need the dual lens kit? Can I do it this way: buy a basic DSLR first, when I get to know the functionality, then proceed with the dual & the triple lens kits?
# what is the purpose of 
a) 18-55mm lens?
b) 55-250mm lens?-- is the bokeh effect more on this lens? An outdoor shoot> focus a person's face till chest with a blurred hill background. Is this for it?

Putting aside the deal part of the lenses, please tell me why should i go for 1200D and not D3200.

Thanks again!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2015)

you can definitely get D3200, its even with canon 1200D 
canon is selling dual lens set at that price and nikon is only with 18-55
but as you said you love shooting wide angles then you have no use for 55-250 ...yes 55-250 can shoot good blurred bg shots of portraits...also can be used in zoo, birding flowers etc
if you want to add fish eye lens later on then get which ever you like more..test in a shop..and feel them


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 27, 2015)

panacea_amc said:


> Hey thanks a lot    [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] for the detailed input.
> Most of what you wrote are bouncers to me!!
> Right now what I want is a DSLR with the option of adding a fish eye lens later on (but not now).
> 
> ...



See at home I have a 1200D and a Nikon D90 and my friends D3300
Nikon has a more complicated menu,lesser lens selection,doesnt support most lens mounts unlike canon which accepts all
dont see specs and buy,IMHO 1200D is a much better camera than D3200
as for "too much mp will spoil the image" thats not at all true

See frankly speaking its a waste to buy the 18-55mm only, because for nearly the same price you can get 2 lenses
you might think only one lens is enough etc but believe me , within a short time,youll see why more and improved spec lenses are needed

11 focus points is a gimmick imho,I do alot of potrait,vacation and product photography as well as photoshoots(I dont charge for it,do it for free,I just like photography as a hobby,Im not saying Im an expert but I do alot of trial and error and prefer to learn from mistakes) ,Ive never felt the need for more focus points , 9 are more than enough frankly speaking

Lenses are expensive and more lenses give you more flexibility in the long run and add to your creativity
granted you will be using 18-55mm most of the time but why not get the dual lens kit with both 18-55mm and 55-250mm for the exact same price instead of spending 10-15k extra later on to purchase
also these 2 lenses will keep you covered till you really make a leap to a fisheye or a 50mm or a 17-55mm f2.8

a) 18-55mm is a wide angle zoom lens ,not too wide,not too zoomed,its useful for most shots
b)55-250mm may not be an everyday lens but its certainly a useful tool to keep for more creativity,zoom shots,macro photography etc 

also Canon service is really great in India and its got wider local support too 
its also got more accessories in the local shops because in India,canon seems to be more popular(even in most parts of the world)

Canon customer service complaints, reviews, ratings and comments
Nikon customer service complaints, reviews, ratings and comments

Nikon has more consumer oriented features , granted but its not worth missing out on the benefits of a canon

My dad has a D90(bit old now) but this is simply what ive observed with both our cameras


----------



## panacea_amc (Jun 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> See at home I have a 1200D and a Nikon D90 and my friends D3300
> Nikon has a more complicated menu,lesser lens selection,doesnt support most lens mounts unlike canon which accepts all
> dont see specs and buy,IMHO 1200D is a much better camera than D3200
> as for "too much mp will spoil the image" thats not at all true
> ...


I see, i feel its better to go with both the lenses. Thanks you for the detailed descriptions!


----------

